
How to Improve Your Tests by Being an Evil Coder - kiwiandroiddev
https://coderefinery.wordpress.com/2019/08/15/an-adversarial-process-to-improve-your-tests/
======
gregdoesit
I’ve done the Evil Coder setup. I found it good as a game and a short group
exercise, but also something that quickly lost its value/appeal after a short
time.

The problem is, if you’re pairing on a real-world problem, if you play the
Evil Coder, you need to remove yourself from solving the problem or
communicating, which are both essential for pairing. Instead, you use this
time to teach the other person what their tests actually do.

And if you’re not solving a real-world problem, it’s actually just practicing.

After that one time neither I, not my poring buddy at the time resorted to
this practice any other time. We both got the point - not as much of an “aha”
moment as I though it would be - and the red-green test approach works good
enough for me.

